# Tire pressure monitor on.



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Purchased a 2011 Chevy Impala and just today got the tire pressure checked by America's Tire. Light is still on and no other problems with the vehicle except the warning light being on so I'm guessing there's something faulty with the wiring. Lights were off yesterday so I'm considering taking it to the dealer.

Will Uber dock me on the vehicle inspection if this on?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I can't answer your question, but have one of my own- has anyone tried resetting the desired psi? I keep my pressures around 40 psi, so the light comes on somewhere in the low thirties. If the dealer tech ignores my request when I go for service, and resets the tires to the factory recommended psi, but doesn't lower the system target, the light will come on. Maybe a prior owner carried a higher psi in the system in your car.
Another possibility is one or more sensors have weak or dead batteries. Or, it might be that America's Tire followed the door sticker numbers and lowered the psi from what it was yesterday.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Check all the Tire pressures manually, then re-set the light. That's how I do it on my Mercedes.
Find a pressure you want, or what is recommended I should say, then re-set the Tire monitoring system, and it will use that set pressure as a new default.
I don't know how it is done on a Chevy, but can't be that hard.

Edit, found it, similar, YMMV:


The first step is to turn the ignition to "ACC" position or "ON" position.
Press and hold unlock and lock buttons until sound and LF turn signal is lighted. Or press "INFO" until "TIRE LEARN" is appeared. Press and hold "SET/RESET" and wait for a sound and left turn signal is indicated.
 3. Starting with LF tire, increase/decrease the pressure until you hear sound.


4. After this next 3 sensors should be in such order: RF, RR, LR. Horn will sound twice.
5. Turn the ignition to "OFF"


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Check your spare tire in the trunk.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

https://itstillruns.com/reset-light-tire-pressure-impala-7652511.html


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mine has been on for 3 years, a small piece of black electrical tape fixed that


----------

